# Mertons



## raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

New additions 14month old pair.


----------



## pugsly (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome additions!

How big is the set up?


----------



## Deano (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice, did you get those guys from the herptrader?


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome additions  

I am too interested in the size of the setup, could you maybe post a few more pics of the enclosure


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks awesome!
Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Mertons*



Deano said:


> Nice, did you get those guys from the herptrader?



James Haberfeild in Victoria bred them.

At the moment because they are quiet small they are in a 1250x600x600 fully encasedglass enclosure, mesh top,150watt Halogen heat lamp and Nec10 blacklight fluro,with a hailea filter. because of the ambient room tempreture no water heat is required as yet. 
This will change as they grow and their enclosure grows with them.


----------



## raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Mertons*



pugsly said:


> Awesome additions!
> 
> How big is the set up?


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Mertons*

What are you planning on housing them in when they hit adulthood?
I'm looking at some other Monitors and am wondering about enclosure size.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Mertons*

nice work mertens are the best monitors...


----------



## raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Mertons*

When they are adults they will go into an avairy type setup with a pond heated hide etc but that is a long way off.


----------



## raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Mertons*



AGAMIDAE said:


> nice work mertens are the best monitors...



I agree they are great keep most of the others but these guys are just special.

Next on list are Mangrove Monitors


----------



## Ricko (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Mertons*

yeah gotta love mertens. jason from reptilecity keeps mangroves and god they are awesome.


----------



## Ricko (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Mertons*

they are obviously ok to handle? do they puff up and tail whip you at all?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah miine are very good to handle but i would put ya hands near them when feeding, they smash the food...heres a pic of my boy


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Mertons*

Love Mertens, they have so much character.. Bet they make a mess of that tank!!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Mertons*

One day I will get a pair....LOL. Love mertens, just don't have anywhere big enough for them at the moment. Indicus is right there beside them on the list, awesome monitors too.


----------

